# Mit einer Abfrage Worte suchen die in Zwei Tabellen enthalten sind



## JonnieWalker (26. Apr 2010)

Hallo Leute

kurze Frage:
Ich hab das Wort "Fussball" in der Tabelle words und swords.
Wie kann ich mir das aus beiden anzeigen lassen?

Es geht nämlich darum, ich lass mir das Wort in meiner JList anzeigen in der Worttabelle, soll aber 
markiert sein also quasi darauf Hinweisen das es auch in der SWort vorkommt.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Gast2 (26. Apr 2010)

Du joinst die Tabellen auf der Spalte die dein Wort enthält:

MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch :: 13.2.7.1 JOIN


----------



## JonnieWalker (26. Apr 2010)

HI fassy könntest du das mal bitte Anhand meiner Daten mal anwenden???
Mit Joins hab ich noch nie gearbeitet und die Beispiele bei google versteh ich nicht so wirklich:S


----------



## JonnieWalker (26. Apr 2010)

Ok hier mit zeigt er mir die Worte aus beiden Tabellen:

```
SELECT eloftwords.word as'Wort aus Word', eloftswords.word as'Wort aus SWord' 
FROM eloftwords, eloftswords
WHERE eloftwords.word = eloftswords.word;
```

jetzt muss ich nur noch in Java jeweils die Methode so setzten das er mir beim Aufruf der Wortliste 
die Worte die auch in der Stoppwortliste enthalten sind markiert anzeigt:S

Danke für deine Hilfe fassy


----------



## JonnieWalker (26. Apr 2010)

Soll ich diese Methode umbauen? oder lieber eine neue schreiben?
Die hier gibt mir alle Worte aus der Tabelle Words wieder und zeigt sie mir an.
Jetzt noch mein sql-Statement und er zeigt mir dann wieder die gleichen Worte an aber die, die auch in der Stoppwortliste vorkommen sollen markiert sein.

Boa ich hab voll kein Plan wie das gehen soll:S

Kann mir jemand helfen???Bitte!


```
public ArrayList<Words> getWords() {
        Words Datensatz;
        ResultSet daten;
        String eigAnzahl;
        String eigBuchst;
        String eigZBS;
        String eigZBS1;
        String eigString;
        ArrayList<Words> retWords = new ArrayList<Words>();
        try {
            Statement anweisung = v2.createStatement();
            eigAnzahl = FensterWortliste.tfAnzBuch.getText();
            eigBuchst = FensterWortliste.tfAnfangBuch.getText();
            eigZBS = FensterWortliste.tfZeichen.getText();
            eigZBS1 = FensterWortliste.tfZeichen1.getText();
            eigString = FensterWortliste.tfEiggString.getText();
            daten = anweisung.executeQuery("SELECT word, wordID FROM eloftwords WHERE len(word)>"
                    + eigAnzahl + " AND word LIKE '" + eigBuchst
                    + "%'AND word LIKE '%" + eigZBS + "%'"
                    + " AND word LIKE '%" + eigZBS1 + "%'"
                    + " AND word LIKE '%" + eigString + "%'");
            retWords.clear();
            while (daten.next()) {
                Datensatz = new Words(
                        daten.getString("word"),
                        daten.getInt("wordID"));
                retWords.add(Datensatz);
            }
        } catch (Exception ex) {
        }
        return retWords;
    }
```


----------



## JonnieWalker (26. Apr 2010)

Also Leute ich möchte mit der Methode die ich habe die ihr seht ertsmal die Wörter die er mir anzeigt, einfach nur markiert ausgeben lassen alle!
Wie mach ich das?
Nur das erstmal
Danke


----------

